# First Kitchen Knife Done!



## Erdbeereis (Oct 23, 2013)

This was a part of my first batch of knives. I'm pretty proud of it for being one of my first knives ever.

Blade steel: 1084 from Aldo

Handle material: Cocobolo

Blade length: 9.25"

Handle length: 4.5"

Overall length: 13.75"




















































The handles on all of them are fully contoured. I made sure not to get "blocky handle syndrome" 

Sorry for the overload of pictures, I'm just very proud of them. If you want to see my other first knives please take a look at this thread. 

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1120048-First-Three-Knives-Done!

Any questions, comments, or critics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 23, 2013)

very nicely done, you should be proud.


----------



## CanadianMan (Oct 23, 2013)

Great job! Nice shape on the handle. great profile to. what's the blade height?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks tuff! Nice work, you should definitely be proud!


----------



## dough (Oct 23, 2013)

i agree with son. you should be very proud and your handles look great.
your choil shot looks like you coulda gone thinner but nothing wrong with thicker workhorse knives.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks good man! I'd love to see a shot of the spine-any distal taper?
How's it ground near the tip?
How does it cut?


----------



## Erdbeereis (Oct 24, 2013)

CanadianMan said:


> Great job! Nice shape on the handle. great profile to. what's the blade height?


It's 2" tall at the widest point.

Thanks!



dough said:


> i agree with son. you should be very proud and your handles look great.
> your choil shot looks like you coulda gone thinner but nothing wrong with thicker workhorse knives.



Thanks! I think I probably could go thinner too, but it would be hard with my 1x30 to not overheat. I'll do some cutting and see if it really needs to be thinner.



knyfeknerd said:


> Looks good man! I'd love to see a shot of the spine-any distal taper?
> How's it ground near the tip?
> How does it cut?



I can try to get those pics for you soon. I'll also try to do a video of me cutting some stuff.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 25, 2013)

wow, monster santoku


----------



## Erdbeereis (Oct 27, 2013)

Haha, yep it's a big one that's for sure.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks good for a first knife. 

I think the profile could use some improvement - tip could be higher and the grind could be improved too. You would want to get your blade thinner at the edge to improve performance. Most Japanese heavy gyutos I have seen were pretty thin at the edge.

M


----------



## TB_London (Oct 28, 2013)

Liking the cocobolo and the handle looks pretty symmetrical which is always tricky to get right.

I'd definitely go thinner behind the edge, would also be nice to see an even hand rubbed finish as well. Finishing with scratches going heel to tip makes it much easier to maintain the finish/even out sharpening scratches from thinning etc.

Looking forward to hearing how it cuts


----------



## Erdbeereis (Nov 16, 2013)

Just wanted to give you guys an update. The grind may be a tad thick, but I haven't had any trouble cutting anything. Then again, I also don't have any very thin knives. My best one is a Wüsthof. The blade is also developing a very nice patina.


----------



## Nmko (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautiful work! the patina is coming along nicely.

Are you planning on thinning behind the edge or the grind?


----------



## Erdbeereis (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't think I will right now, maybe in the future. I also don't think it's quite as thick as it looks in the picture. It also might be just a little thicker at the very heel because I didn't want to grind into where the handle would go. That may have caused it to look a little thicker.


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 17, 2013)

:ubersexy: You should be very proud!


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think it's an amazing first knife. I'll agree w/ Marko's tips, but that was my first attempt I'd be pleased as peach!


----------



## Erdbeereis (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! Means a lot.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 19, 2013)

Cool man! Looks great for a first!


----------



## Erdbeereis (Dec 3, 2013)

I was experimenting with patinas and decided to regrind it a bit.

Onion patina






Tomato patina






I didn't really like the look so I reground it.






It's definitely thinner now, it's hard to get a good pic.






I then used it to carve up the Thanksgiving turkey.






Which in turn gave it a nice patina.






Thanks for looking!


----------



## crunchy (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow that looks great!!


----------

